# Bottling day



## Runningwolf (Oct 31, 2009)

I use Avery labels and you can not view the pictures without the software so I snapped a picture of the labels on my computer screen.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 31, 2009)

Looking very nice and almost had to delete the middle 1!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Oct 31, 2009)

Go ahead and "lookm" Wade - you can't really see'm.





Love the labels! Nice touch with the matching shrink tops too.


----------



## vcasey (Oct 31, 2009)

Love those labels - nice job!
VC


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice!!!

did you filter those whites?

also...on the label w that lady on the horse...you have a surgeon general warning regarding the consumption of alcohol....you should also have a warning regarding dangerous women


----------



## admiral (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice labels on great looking wines. Good job!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. 
Al, I did not filter the white wine. I am looking into getting a filter though for Christmas (been talking to Santa).


----------



## First250 (Nov 1, 2009)

Those are awesome labels. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 1, 2009)

Those look great! 

Did you spray them to make them water proof?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 1, 2009)

Mike, I did not spray them. I used to until I got a new ink jet printer. I was looking at getting an inexpensive color laser printer but Office Max talked me into a HP office Jet pro 8500. In thesecolor cartridgesHP is supposably putting more pigment in the colors causing less bleed off when it gets damp. The ink is a fair bit more expensive but so far I have been very happy with it, I use Avery labels/software and they come off very easy. Sure if you put the bottles in a bucket of ice you'll have some issues with the labels but in the wine fridge I have no problems at all. Over all I have better quality ink then I had and its still less then laser per sheet.


----------



## Brent2489 (Nov 1, 2009)

Those look really GREAT!!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome looking....er uhhhhhhh...labels !!!!!


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice labels. Did you use stock images?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2009)

I usually do a image search on google for whatI am looking for.


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 3, 2009)

Not bad. I'll eventually do some custom labels with some of my photographs. I'm going to wait until I have a lot of bottles of wine first.


----------

